# Thermal Imaging Clamp On Ammeter



## jar546 (Dec 27, 2018)

If I were still doing a lot of motor control and other more technical troubleshooting on a regular basis, I would have one of these.  I can't believe how the thermal imaging prices have dropped.

https://www.flir.com/products/cm275...ign=24.00.A.RW.ECMJumbotron&utm_content=CM275


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2018)

We started carrying these


https://www.thermal.com/reveal-series.html


----------



## jar546 (Dec 28, 2018)

cda said:


> We started carrying these
> 
> 
> https://www.thermal.com/reveal-series.html



Interesting.  How does this get used for code enforcement?


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2018)

More on the complaint or problem calls

Like checking a hot circuit breaker panel 

Or hot wiring

More a cheaper hand held 

I checked my office vent today to see if the heat was coming out, cold office

It lit up after awhile


----------



## jar546 (Dec 28, 2018)

cda said:


> More on the complaint or problem calls
> 
> Like checking a hot circuit breaker panel
> 
> ...



OK, thanks.  Have your office send me one to evaluate for a few months/years/nevergetitback and I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2018)

jar546 said:


> OK, thanks.  Have your office send me one to evaluate for a few months/years/nevergetitback and I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,




That is how I try to  get new gadgets

Sometimes it works


----------

